# the TONY appreciation group, from everyone who would be lost without FF



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you Tony and Mel for bringing so many wonderful women (and men) together. for without FF we would all be going it alone xxx


with love 


keeley & KimC


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Keeley - you're a go do it girl!

Tony - You have brought together women from many different paths in life and given the sometimes frightened, confused and lonely women a voice and a source of comfort. I had said on our summer dreamers thread that even my Mum is thankful for me having this group as she can't imagine what we go thru on our tx cycles, but she know we have each other here.

A big thank-you to you.... (and Keeley - for doing what I hadn't xxxxxxx)

Kim xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Would be lost without FF xxxxx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Tony without FF, and its wonderful South Africa thread and single women threads, I would have believed my horrible specialist who told me "single women can't have donor eggs..." I would have been desperately heart-broken forever... instead of which I am a mummy to a gorgeous little girl!
  Tony you are the best!
Candee
x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes thank you Tony, I have had my treatments and now baby because of this site and all the knowledge I gained, but really have to say an even bigger thank you to Mel, who not only of course is part of FF set up , but has to put up with her DH being busy busy busy setting up/tinkering/fixing/sorting and various other things with FF   
and of course I would not have met some wonderful ladies without FF


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Tony and the whole FF team x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hear hear,

I would be alone on this dreadful journey if FF was not here.  I really appreciate the time and effort that you put into this fabulous site.

Dee


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks tony


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Great thread Keeley   

Thank you Tony & Mel and everyone who keeps us going......here's to friendships


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

KK thanks for starting this thread

I have to say I have met the most fantastic women though FF & even though I haven't 'met' most of them the number of messages of support & prayers through my recent traumatic op have been amazing. The support of these wonderful women throughout N'd early years & beyond has got me through the worst of times & celebrated the best of times with me too.

Thank you FF, Tony & Mel & all the lovely FF'ers who make the site a lovely place to be


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

it was KimC's idea i just started it up    but where would we be without FF


----------



## Merryme (Oct 21, 2009)

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou.... we are all completely lost without FF and the support it provides.

Louise 
xxxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you Tony and all of you wonderful FF's


----------



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

I would be lost without this site!!! Thank you doesnt even cover it!! xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you to Tony and the team for enabling me to keep sane by meeting up with other people in my situation - don't know what I would do without FF xx   

Well done Keeley for setting up this thread   

Emz xx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you so much Tony and Mel   .  Would be lost without FF on this roller coaster journey, you all keep me sane

Thank you

Sue xxxxx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tony... I don't think that there are enough adjectives to describe what FF has done for me over the last year.  Infertility would have been a long and lonely process if I didn't have FF by my side very step of the way.  Infertility almost feels "normal" because of it.  I've made some great friends who've been a great support to me.  Also, the "Direct Support" section has been invaulable.  After all the uncertainty of infertility, when I finally became pregnant it's felt like unchartered territory and I've had loads of stupid questions about how normal things are ... it's been so handy to just be able to post my question on "Ask a Midwife" for reassurance as I'd feel silly ringing my clinic or GP all the time.

You're an absolute star for setting up this website. You've changed lives!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

Babydreams09


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks soooo much to Mel and Tony  - I agree with the others that without this thread I would have been struggling in the dark of severe MF infertility and have no one to talk to who understood or could give any sort of support. THrough this site I have made some wonderful friends, met countless extraordionary women and found out about the real experts in my DH's dignosis in the US, rather than listen to what we were told by the UK specialists. I cannot thank all my FFers enough for the love, kindness and friendship that has got me through some very dark and difficult times, and none of it would have been possible without you guys        

lots of love to you both
C


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks soooo much to Mel and Tony  - I agree with the others that without this thread I would have been struggling in the dark of severe MF infertility and have no one to talk to who understood or could give any sort of support. THrough this site I have made some wonderful friends, met countless extraordionary women and found out about the real experts in my DH's dignosis in the US, rather than listen to what we were told by the UK specialists. I cannot thank all my FFers enough for the love, kindness and friendship that has got me through some very dark and difficult times, and none of it would have been possible without you guys        

lots of love to you both
C


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I was only thinking this morning about the day I found this site. From the first diagnosis to the BFNs, to parenting tips and even work issues I think this is the best resource for us ladies and men suffering the obstacles of IF.

A million thank yous from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

here i am starting again and still this site is everything to me! thanks again folks


----------

